# Crazy Cool Calathea



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I dunno, I just wanted a cool title for this beautiful Calathea I just obtained. I'm in love...










The picture doesn't even do it justice. It looks alot like Calathea "Freddie" but when you see them next to each other, they are most definately different. I lost the tag to this one so I don't know its name.


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice Antone!

I want one! :shock: :!:


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

That's very nice! I have a similar one I got from Black Jungle. Maybe it is the "Freddie" one you mentioned.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks like Calathea zebrina. Very easy to grow. Likes lots of humidity, but doesn't like to be sopping wet. 

Justin


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

'Freddie' is a smooth, shiney (glossy) leaved variety where _zebrina_ is a velvety leaved variety (from the pic the plant looks velvety). Also the markings on the leaves are classic _zebrina_.

This gets bigger than the other varieties of Calathea that we like to use in the hobby, getting 3' or more... but I still loved having 'Velvet Touch' (a cultivar/hybrid) of _zebrina_) to just keep around to pet cuz it was so soft!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> 'Freddie' is a smooth, shiney (glossy) leaved variety where _zebrina_ is a velvety leaved variety (from the pic the plant looks velvety). Also the markings on the leaves are classic _zebrina_.
> 
> This gets bigger than the other varieties of Calathea that we like to use in the hobby, getting 3' or more... but I still loved having 'Velvet Touch' (a cultivar/hybrid) of _zebrina_) to just keep around to pet cuz it was so soft!


Did it wag its tail?


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

Antone, after seeing that I went to Lowe's today and bought some random cool looking plants for around the house. :lol: 

Any chance you can get one like yours for me? Or even a smaller one or a clipping possibly? Doesn't hurt to ask right? :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll see what I can do for you my friend!


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

There is also another plant very similar but is not a calathea that is more suitable for terrariums. It is Stromanthe sp "burle marx" . Very similar to calathea zebrina(and is even mistakenly marked as a calathea, as it is closely related, in nurseries and on the web somewhat) but only gets to about 14 inches. I wish i could figure out how to post a pic as i have an 8 in pot that i have to split up very soon(started it last year with 2 smaller plants and it is extremely full). It also bloom a small green sword similar to some broms.

Here is a link to a pic(they call it a calathea though):
http://www.excelsagardens.com/Products/ ... ILSID=4043



Sean


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay, I bet that IS a Calathea, Maranta or a Ctenanthe of some sort. The family look so much alike that it probably would make sense to call it a Calathea. Pretty neat though, I have one that looks like that too.

Interesting.


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Hi antone,
actually no its been taxonimically classified as a stromanthe( cant remember why).  


Sean


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Going back to the original pic, that's not a Stromanthe 'Burle Marx' (tho I have a plant similar to the 'Burle Marx growing out in one of my tanks, similar leaf markings but green underside, not red).

While the markings on the 'Burle Marx' are similar, they are closer to Calathea 'Freddie' than the plant in question. I also again point out the leaf TEXTURE.... much like 'Freddie', 'Burle Marx' has a glossy leaf texture, where the plant in question has a more velvety texture. The plant in question also doesn't have red backs to its leaves, which it probibly would have developed by that size if it was going to.

Compare the first picture to:

Calathea 'Freddie'
Stromanthe 'Burle Marx'
Calathea zebrina...this is a dead ringer if I ever saw one.


----------



## phyllomedusa (May 17, 2004)

Hi corey,
Actually i said stromanthe was similar to antones plant(i also vote for it being zebrina).


Sean


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats interesting, these people are calling it Ctenanthe...

http://www.exoticaplants.com/rain/mainfo.htm

Here's the pic...











Now if someone can find THIS one I'd be very pleased!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah, you've run into what I call the "joy of plants".... finding multiple synonyms online for the same plant, but which name is correct, aka the most recently scientifically accepted, and where do you find out?

I've got some plants for Plant Swap that I'm unsure of the accuracy of the name, but don't know where to look up what their currently accepted name may be (even for a plant like pothos!).


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

I have always called Pothos Devil's Ivy, are there any other names for such a common plant as "pothos?"


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I've seen Pothos called, "Tropical Heart Vine" before. But common names are always gonna be all over the place. Its the Latin that shouldn't be and it gets confusing, like Corey stated, when you need to know what the most currently up to date accepted name is.

At least we can agree on one thing... They are beautiful.


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

Very true!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Actually, I wasn't even talking common names, I was talking about the Pothos latin name debate... they originally were _Pothos_ genus, where the name originally came from, and Pothos is commonly given latin names in the _Epipremnum_ genus and _Scindapsis_ genus... but which are they currently in? Hmmm....


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> Actually, I wasn't even talking common names, I was talking about the Pothos latin name debate... they originally were Pothos genus, where the name originally came from, and Pothos is commonly given latin names in the Epipremnum genus and Scindapsis genus... but which are they currently in? Hmmm....





Frogtofall said:


> I've seen Pothos called, "Tropical Heart Vine" before. But common names are always gonna be all over the place. *Its the Latin that shouldn't be and it gets confusing, like Corey stated, when you need to know what the most currently up to date accepted name is.*
> 
> At least we can agree on one thing... They are beautiful.


Slow down girl!!


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

Ficus decora variety maybe?

http://roses2plant.stores.yahoo.net/field.html

I ran across varities of this plant at Lowe's this evening, but niether was as camo-ed up as your pic. One had an overall pink cast to the foliage the other was simplier greens and whites patches. Cool looking plants, but gotta love the camo one 



Frogtofall said:


> Now if someone can find THIS one I'd be very pleased!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey I seen you got that Dischidia ovata on eBay the other day! :evil: I meant to win that auction but forgot to place my bid until about 1hr after it was over!! Hahaha.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

I go with Justin It looks like Calathea zebrina to me.


----------

